
Ask HN: Is it illegal to hit a public API from my native app? - arvindrajnaidu
Hi have an app the uses a un-protected public API. The API owners do not like me using it.<p>My servers never hit these APIs. The calls go straight from the APP.<p>My users are made to acknowledge the fact that this is happening. The app is free.<p>I know, I have to get legal advice. Has anyone faced a situation like this?
======
mtmail
> The API owners do not like me using it.

If the API owner gained knowledge and warned you they could now claim damages
in a civil lawsuit. You're an enabler. You're trying to defer the obligation
to your users while ignoring the easier approach to disable the feature. It's
tricky with open source software since anybody could have a copy and continue,
or use an old version. A court (more likely lawyers sending letters to each
other) would question if you did everything in your power to stop the API
access.

> anyone faced a situation like this?

As API owner multiple times. App is for, let's say, taxi drivers. Each user is
expected to create a free account and does some small usage. Taken together it
would not be covered by a free account. The app developer charges money and
instead of creating a paid account with us tells all users to have free
accounts. We don't sue but we have deleted accounts and added IP blocks over
this.

From what I've seen one approach is not to ask users to acknowledge, that's a
click of a button I assume. It needs to be more actively. Like a field the
user has to fill out with a URL, a plugin that needs to be installed
separately or a small piece of code that needs to be written (if it's a
software library). Then you can claim the user is in control and chose to use
that API.

~~~
arvindrajnaidu
"It needs to be more actively. Like a field the user has to fill out with a
URL" \- I like that.

Can I tell them what to fill? Also once they fill it, can I cache it?

~~~
mtmail
Storing the user's preference should be fine.

------
sarcasmatwork
Dont be surprised when you can no longer access or they want you to pay. I'd
rather not have to depend on 3rd party for my app. My $0.02.

------
elietoubi
It really depends. Are there term & conditions on the API access?

~~~
arvindrajnaidu
That's the thing. It is not an API, I happened to figure it out digging around
the Network Tab.

Their product has Terms and Conditions. Like no reselling of data etc.

------
planetzero
Even if it's not illegal, basing your application on an API you can't control
and may lose access to if the owner cuts you off or decides to charge you for
access, is a bad idea.

~~~
arvindrajnaidu
Chances are, by that time I will have a decent user-base. I will build out the
API myself at that point.

